# This one is nice.



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

http://www.diychatroom.com/f7/kitchen-sink-plumbing-w-extra-pipe-71525/#post443890

It's this site's sister site for DIYers so NO BASHING.
Funny as heck though :laughing:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Bravo sir, Bravo.:thumbsup:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Which one of you clowns is MR. Mr.

:laughing:


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

That might hurt when going for a glass of water in the middle of the night......


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Matt said:


> Which one of you clowns is MR. Mr.
> 
> :laughing:


 Not me. No friggin way. :whistling2:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

How the hell is "call a plumber" not considered advice? Who is the mod of that junk? I am highly offended. Based on the OP i felt that it was in his best nature to call a plumber. Thats good advice. dayum. Tough crowd over there.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

You are supposed to reply with step by step repair instructions.

After viewing 1 picture of it.....


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Somebody has an itchy trigger finger. There was no pic. Just a basic statement with questions to follow.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

vBulletin Message You have been banned for the following reason:
This is a DIY site, Call a plumber is not advice
Date the ban will be lifted: 05-20-2010, 03:00 AM


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


It's not advice huh? It's bullchit. You know, i have this light situation going on at my house with some switches. What do you think i should do about that guys, considering, i am not an electrician? What should I do?


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> vBulletin Message You have been banned for the following reason:
> This is a DIY site, Call a plumber is not advice
> Date the ban will be lifted: 05-20-2010, 03:00 AM
> 
> ...


Bad boy, bad boy, whatcha gonna do when they come for you? :laughing:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

PlumbCrazy said:


> Bad boy, bad boy, whatcha gonna do when they come for you? :laughing:



It's "Bad Boy, bad Boy, watcha gonna do, WATCHA GONNA do when they come for you"


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> It's "Bad Boy, bad Boy, watcha gonna do, WATCHA GONNA do when they come for you"


I stand corrected Rock. Cut me some slack, it's 11:30 (past my bedtime).


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> vBulletin Message You have been banned for the following reason:
> This is a DIY site, Call a plumber is not advice
> Date the ban will be lifted: 05-20-2010, 03:00 AM
> 
> ...



I can say it was not me that banned you, :laughing: I was once a MOD there.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

good advice would be use some common sense:blink:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Awe man, they deleted the pitching machine comment too. :sad:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Protech said:


> Awe man, they deleted the pitching machine comment too. :sad:


Still there post #16


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> vBulletin Message You have been banned for the following reason:
> This is a DIY site, Call a plumber is not advice
> Date the ban will be lifted: 05-20-2010, 03:00 AM
> 
> ...


 Its only the light bulb......no worries.:laughing:


----------

